# smbclient message from little snitch



## case (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a PowerMac G4 running Mac OS 10.3.9. and im not a local network at home with my partners Mac (same setup etc).

I recently downloaded and installed a program called "Little Snitch" just to check it out. Their website is http://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/ 

This program alerts you to outgoing network connections. 

Here my question... 

Little Snitch would give me are warning pop-up window saying: 

The application "smbclient" wants to connect to "my ip address " TCP port 445 (microsoft-ds)

I have the option to allow or deny the connection. So I select deny. Then I get a second pop-up window with more or less the same information. 

Can someone tell me what it is and if its safe?


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 7, 2006)

it is safe if you have windows shareing on. if not go into the shareing perfs and check to see if it has been truned if so. trun it off if don't have any windows PC you want to be able to get to your files.


----------



## case (Feb 10, 2006)

i forgot to mention that i use virtual pc (its only on my machine, but my partner still gets the little snitch alert). will that make a difference?


----------

